
Nationalist Programming Language - gabordemooij
https://citrine-lang.org/
======
gus_massa
I don't like how "nationalist" sound, perhaps internationalized/localized is
better but no one will understand that. I'm not sure which is the best word in
English to describe the idea.

I always ask for snippets in the home page of the language. In this case the
snippets are only one click away. Just click one of the flags at the top to
see the version you prefer.

I think it would be good that each program has in the first line the
country/code/whatever to indicate the language.

You can go to the GitHub repo in in the bottom but the link says "community".
I was looking for GitHub or repository or development to peek how it is
implemented.

